# Design Limited



## skywalker01

If this tool was acquired back in the 80's… things have come a long way from then for LN. I have quite a few tools from LN and can't be more pleased.


----------



## rad457

Bought the same LN102 last year, looks identical, did put in a Hock blade. Total prep time including the new blade was under an hour and is a great plane for what it was designed for.


----------



## JohnChung

I own the same plane but it is a recent purchase. I do not need to adjust the plane as you have mentioned….. It works out from the box.


----------



## JoeMcGlynn

It doesn't seem fair to review a 30 year old tool as a current model. There is no way to know if the tool tweaked or not up to snuff when new.


----------



## 33706

Does anybody use a block plane in a shooting board?


----------



## JohnChung

Yes I have but not this tool. The sides are curved. Block plane can be pretty painful with end grain. Not enough grip and mass. But for thin stock it is bearable.


----------



## OSU55

I have a small shooting board just for a block plane for small parts - toys, dollhouses, intricate detail work.


----------

